# Chinch bugs



## bigt0706 (Aug 9, 2017)

What can I use to treat my yard safely for chinch bugs without harming my African spur thigh , at this rate if I don't treat they won't have anything left to freely graze on


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 10, 2017)

Diatomaceous earth??? But it stops working when it gets wet.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Aug 10, 2017)

Yvonne G said:


> Diatomaceous earth??? But it stops working when it gets wet.


But if and when it does dry out, it will start working again.


----------



## bigt0706 (Aug 10, 2017)

Thanks guys that's one of the options I'm looking at


----------

